# Flip Video as webcam?



## Motorcharge (Dec 27, 2009)

Got a Flip Video Ultra HD for xmas this year, and I don't much everyday use for it, but I was thinking I could get some more use out of it if there was someway to use it as a webcam.

For anyone not familiar with them they basically just shoot mp4s and have a usb plug that flips out the side for you to upload your videos to your computer.


----------



## Motorcharge (Dec 30, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## bmtt (Jan 5, 2010)

It records video, so yes you can put the videos you record onto the internet, however it's not technically a webcam itself. You could get some sort of tri-pod or hook device for it and use it like a webcam, although doing it this way will not allow you to start recording from your computer.


----------

